# Locking Wall Covers



## ericnush (Oct 9, 2008)

****Post Deleted****


----------



## Sean (Oct 9, 2008)

ericnush said:


> Alrighty, here's my problem:
> 
> In my house, we have house lighting control panels in the walls near the front door. These used to have covers over them, but have cracked and snapped off. So we need something to replace them with. I'm kind of looking for an oversized thermostat covers, but needs to be about 14" long. I haven't been able to find anything like this. It just needs to cover it and be lockable. Any Ideas?
> 
> ...




Ummmm.... What kind of architectural control system do you have? Try asking the manufacturer. As for the audio stuff, if you can't find a cover, can you remove the box? Just having a 70v monitor system may be easier, though I suspect you're looking for low-budget here.

--Sean


----------



## Sayen (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd have to look at my Telex to remember, but can you just pull the control knob off? We did this at another theater on a generic system to stop actors from turning down the cue intercom.


----------



## ericnush (Oct 9, 2008)

****Post Deleted****


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 9, 2008)

I think custom built is the best option. You might even check with the woodworking teacher and see if the class might be able to build custom boxes as a project.


----------

